# Chevy Performance Parts (Vehicle Upgrades)



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol probably because its not a performance car


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol probably because its not a performance car


Har har. There used to be an entire section of parts dedicated to it though on that very page. Just wonder where that I ventoey went.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Iamantman said:


> Just wonder where that I ventoey went.


I wonder that too:RantExplode:


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

^ Lol 

Ventoey = Off-road Snorkel????


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

RichLo1 said:


> Ventoey = Off-road Snorkel????


Sure; if that is your preference...hmy:


----------

